# Early Skippy Racer Wagon



## cr250mark (Jun 10, 2018)

Wanted to Share.  

Early and Rarely seen Skippy Racer “Wooden coaster “Wagon with side Brake.
Excellent Condition. .Paint Has Great Patina !
Missing 4 hubcaps.
Still has rubber handlebar guard. 
I am assuming mid to late 20’s to early 30’s
Very nice Decals.
Og rubber handle guard.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice find! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 10, 2018)

Picts


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 11, 2018)

It's in pretty decent shape. Terrific find! I wonder if that rubber sleeve on the handle is original to protect the contact area between handle and wood frame?

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 11, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> It's in pretty decent shape. Terrific find! I wonder if that rubber sleeve on the handle is original to protect the contact area between handle and wood frame?
> 
> Dave






Based on the discoloration on the bar where the rubber sits i am assuming it to be original and at the least a very early add on. 
Thanks for your feedback Dave. 

Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 11, 2018)

Any early literature or info would be Great. 
As listed assuming late 20’s to early 30’s 
Very familiar with Skippy but cannot find any info 
On this particular coaster wagon 
Mostly metal .
Thank you 
Mark


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2018)

Either American National or Steelcraft


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jun 22, 2018)

wow ! that's super nice , great find !


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 25, 2018)

Now for sale 
Decided to move on. 
Do not know if you have or will see another one of these.  
Asking $795 shipped.


----------

